# Why the crappy radio stations?



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

So my antenna is obviously not very good on either one of my cab tractors so why is it always the NPR stations come in crystal clear on my old tractor radios and I can never get a good music station to keep me awake. Thanks God I at least can get a am station from Ontario that plays good country.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

13+ years in broadcasting so I know, public radio always had the $$ to run state of the art equipment and had good engineers installing, tweaking and running it.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Get an XM radio, you get to pay for the reception and still have to listen to the talk. I've got 3-4 laying around from when I thought it was a good idea.....want one?


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Way ahead of ya, I had it also, a matter of fact one of the old recievers are still in my White all hooked up with no where to go. I now have a I-Pod I am pretty fond of and can plug it in to my cigarete lighter and it will broadcast on my radio.


----------

